# Swedish: Vem är Kiko



## Laura29

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir quelle est la traduction de :
*Vem är kiko*
Il me semble que c'est du Suédois (langue que je ne connais pas du tout donc je n'ai vraiment aucune idée de ce que ça peut signifier).

Merci !


----------



## sofff

je ne suis pas sûre que le forum franco anglais soit le meilleur endroit pour te faire traduire du suédois...


----------



## Laura29

certes mais je n'ai pas trouvé celui franco suedois donc je me suis dis que j'allais aller sur celui où il y avait le plus de passages ! bon, tant pis ... j'aurais essayé


----------



## Lucja

Je ne pense pas pouvoir citer leurs noms, mais tu peux essayer les traducteurs multilingues automatiques...


----------



## OLN

Laura29 said:


> certes mais *je n'ai pas trouvé *celui franco suedois donc je me suis dis que j'allais aller sur celui où il y avait le plus de passages ! bon, tant pis ... j'aurai essayé


 Faut vraiment prendre certains par la main... 
http://help.berberber.com/forum85/18235-english-swedish.html
http://tyda.se/search?form=1&w=vem&w_lang=


----------



## JiPiJou

Le "Vem är det" est le "who's who" suédois?

Donc, "Vem är " = Qui est 

Rien pour "kiko" (à remarquer qu'il n'y a pas de majuscule)


----------



## Laura29

Merci pour toutes ces aides ! Comme quoi mon message n'était pas vain !
Et pour répondre à OLN ... oui oui, j'avoue, j'ai 20 ans et je fais définitivement partie de la génération assistée ! (Non je plaisante, c'est juste que j'ai choisi la solution de facilité pour effectuer cette tâche de traduction).
En tous cas merci beaucoup


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Sorry, my French isn't good enough. I just wanted to point out that the thread was moved to the Nordic forum since it was about a Swedish phrase.

Who is kiko? is the translation, and kiko must be a name even if it's not capitalised properly. It's not a common Swedish name, I only know it as a nickname for Akiko, a Japanese name.

/Wilma


----------



## solregn

JiPiJou said:


> Le "Vem är det" est le "who's who" suédois?



"Vem är det?" veut littéralement dire "Qui est-ce ?"

À part ça, je suis d'accord avec ta réponse !


----------



## Södertjej

Kiko (also spelled Quico) is a common Spanish name, in case it fits with the context. One of the endless short forms for Francisco.


----------

